# Τρέχουν τα σάλια;



## adber010

Hey again!

I started a thread the other day asking about the phrase "δεν με πάει". But it seems to have been removed, I guess since I by accident included a "bad word". Sorry about that! 
Now, I've seem to have come across yet another "shortened" phrase (as δεν με πάει (η τύχη)). I just need a verification if it is the case. Here is the context: 

(from greek master chef)
"δεν μου αρκεί τα πιάτα απλώς να χορταίνουν αλλά να *τρέχουν* πραγματικά"


----------



## Perseas

Hi, 

because of the title, do you mean instead: "δεν μου αρκεί τα πιάτα απλώς να χορταίνουν αλλά να *τρέχουν** τα σάλια* πραγματικά" ?

In this context we use it to show that a food is very tasty. In English this food is called "mouth watering" [: _describes food that looks as if it will taste good_] --source:Cambridge dictionary


----------



## adber010

Sorry if I was a bit unclear. I heard this phrase when I watched Greek master chef and puzzled a bit over why he just said τρέχουν. Literally it didn't make sense to me. Then I realized that I've heard the expression μου τρέχουν τα σάλια before I and my guess was that τα σάλια must be understood in this case, as with η τύχη in δεν με πάει. So I just wanted check with you guys if I'm right about this.


----------



## Perseas

So, _*τρέχουν τα πιάτα*_? In this sentence it doesn't make sense, you 're right. There isn't such an expression in Greek. I guess that it is a made up figure of speech. "Running dishes" describes a supernatural situation and (maybe) he tried by that to say that these dishes should have distinct/special qualities. (Or it's just my imagination )


----------



## velisarius

If this is something you've heard and you haven't read the transcript adber, did the chef maybe say "αλλά να τρέφουν πραγματικά" ?  In other words, it isn't enough that the food is filling; it should be really nourishing.


----------



## cougr

One possible interpretation is that the expression "να τρέχουν πραγματικά" conveys the meaning (or at least attempts to) that the dishes "have the right consistency" ie. that they're not too "runny" or too thick.

Edit: Just saw the above post by velisarius which appears very plausible.


----------



## adber010

Yeah Velisarius you're right! You know, while studying languages I've learned that the absolute hardest thing, for me, is hearing comprehension. I understand about 85% of what I read and like only 10% of the spoken language. I guess I need to live in Greece to really master the language. Or I'm just kind of stupid. Anyhow, thanks for taking the time to clear up this silly mishearing. All the best!


----------



## velisarius

It truly is difficult to catch everything, even in one's own language. I admit to always keeping an eye on the subtitles when I'm watching a film in a different variety of English from my own.  I'm glad you finally got it right.


----------



## adber010

Yeah, I wish I had my own personal transcriber


----------

